#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-24
<avoine> Mobidoy: personnellement, je regarderais pour un Lenovo d'habitude la compatibilité est linux est bonne.
<Mobidoy> Merci avoine, tu es pas le premier qui me parle de Lenovo.... je vais y jeter un oeil.... 
<avoine> de rien
<Mobidoy> Question pour les programmeurs parmis nous, coter puissance (composante): Je devrais regarder pour quoi ? (Processeur et carte vidéo) Si, je supposes que je pourraiss avoir besoin de VM pour du développement Android ? 
<cyphermox> Plus processeur et mémoire
<cyphermox> probablement aussi vitesse du disque dur ;)
<avoine> ouais on a jamais assez de mémoire
<Mobidoy> Memoire c'était un gimmie, j'ai 8 Gig de DDR3 1066 qui font rien ici (oui pour portable) et disque dur, ca va etre un 7200 (que j'ai ici aussi), donc, le coter que je dois vraiment regarder c'est le vidéo et Processeur..... Sans que ca dévore la pile trop vite :-) 
<avoine> un des bugs que j'ai avec mon lenovo c'est qu'il chauffe trop vite
<avoine> j'imagine qu'il ont réglé le problème
<avoine> mais ça peut devenir un bloquant avec un processeur ou une carte vidéo trop forte
<avoine> cyphermox: ton vol est pris pour le UDS?
<cyphermox> ouais
<avoine> cyphermox: tu y vas avec quel airline? (/me magasine)
<cyphermox> Westjet
<avoine> ok
<avoine> cyphermox: et tu partages une chambre avec quelqu'un là-bas?
<cyphermox> ouais ca c'est déjà réglé, j'y vais avec ma copine
<avoine> ok
<pangolin> cyphermox: Why has the ubuntu-qc admin team and translation team been added to the Club-Ubuntu team on Launchpad?
<pangolin> I think this is a very bad idea.
<pangolin> ##club-ubuntu is not in anyway an official Ubuntu channel.
<cyphermox> pangolin: because somebody did it
<cyphermox> avoine: y'est tard pour organiser des roomies, d'après moi c'est deja tout réglé ca
<cyphermox> (room sharing is not optional, unless you pay for your own)
<cyphermox> avoine: c'est toi qui a ajouté french canadiian translators à club-ubuntu?
<pangolin> I don't know who did it but I do NOT want to be associated with that team/channel.
<cyphermox> pangolin: and we shouldn't be
<pangolin> They are not a part of the Ubuntu community, they do not follow the CoC or the ubuntu irc guidelines
<cyphermox> the problem comes from the fact that all of ubuntu-qc is admin for the translation team
<cyphermox> pangolin: ah?
<pangolin> cyphermox: that channel is a troll pit
<cyphermox> mkay
<cyphermox> well, the only people who can fix this for now are avoine or MagicFab, since they are the only ones in the ~ubuntu-qc-admins.
<pangolin> I sent MagicFab a PM about it.
<MagicFab> cyphermox, c'est pas moi
<pangolin> it was Taowa who subscribed ubuntu-qc
<pangolin> I don't know who they are but they are fairly new to ubuntu-qc and translation team
<MagicFab> he's not admin AFAICS
<cyphermox> MagicFab: no
<cyphermox> but all of ~ubuntu-qc is admin of fr-ca translators
<cyphermox> I think we should fix that to correctly have ubuntu-qc-admins the admin and owner of both teams, and make sure the right people are in that team
<pangolin> he sub'ed the translation team, Ubuntu-Admin is indirectly sub'ed because ubuntu-admin own the translation team...makes the entire ubuntu-qc team indirectly part of that team.
<cyphermox> perhaps voting
<MagicFab> not sure how
<pangolin> IMHO ubuntu-qc does not want to be associated with club-ubuntu
<cyphermox> well it's probably not malice, but still, I tend to agree ;)
<MagicFab> ok, found it, fixed it.
<MagicFab> Can you guys double-check ?
<cyphermox> it *is* kind of hidden in LP this stuff
<cyphermox> no, still there
<cyphermox> MagicFab: https://launchpad.net/%7Eclub-ubuntu/+members?active_batch=75&active_direction=backwards&active_start=150
<MagicFab> cyphermox, it's exactly why we created QC-admins at some point, maybe we forgot to change the -QC status of admin for fr-CA
<cyphermox> for Ubuntu French Canadian... you should have a yellow thing to edit membership
<MagicFab> ah, i don't as I left the fr-CA team
<cyphermox> uh-oh
<cyphermox> MagicFab: can't help you now, I'm not an admin of fr-ca (because I only was via ubuntu-qc)
<cyphermox> wtf
<cyphermox> LP is broken for this
<cyphermox> ah, nm, it's not
<MagicFab> it seems so. I've added both cyphermox and pangolin to QC admins
<cyphermox> privs changed under me :)
<cyphermox> gah,
<pangolin> hmm, so how the hell do I use these admin privs :)
<MagicFab> no idea :) I figured one of us will find out.
<cyphermox> asking on #launchpad
<pangolin> I spent all these years trying not to understand launchpad on purpose because it is confusing
<pangolin> heh
<MagicFab> seems patrick or me approved that: "If you add another team to your own, you're actually inviting that team to join. Launchpad will email the other team's admins with your invitation, allowing them to decide whether or not to add their team to yours. "
<MagicFab> From https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/CreatingAndRunning
<MagicFab> but no mention how to leave a team
<cyphermox> not sure I follow
<MagicFab> at some point they asked us to join, one of use must have accepted
<cyphermox> ah ok je vois
<cyphermox> but couldn't it have been just about anyone really>
<cyphermox> I got the email:
<cyphermox> Taowa (taowa4) added Ubuntu French Canadian Translators (ubuntu-l10n-fr-
<cyphermox> ca) (which you are a member of) as a member of Club-Ubuntu (club-
<cyphermox> ubuntu).
<cyphermox>  <https://launchpad.net/~club-ubuntu>
<pangolin> I can't figure it out :/
<cyphermox> eventually the helpful launchpad people will answer :)
<cyphermox> ah, found something via launchpad API
<MagicFab> deuxpi, ping
<cyphermox> done, en théorie
<cyphermox> pangolin: done, c'est enlevé :)
<pangolin> good job, how did you do it?
<deuxpi> pyong 
<pangolin> MagicFab and cyphermox Thanks for helping and figuring it out :)
<cyphermox> pangolin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718100/
<cyphermox> ^^ that's how I did it ;)
<pangolin> lol that means nothing to me :(
<cyphermox> heh, basically, I used the launchpad API in python to get both teams, after looking at the doc and finding out about that retractTeamMembership function which use is precisely to remove a team from another team
<cyphermox> had to mess around a bit to get the teams right, but it works
<pangolin> hacker!
<cyphermox> pangolin: that sounds a bit like "Witch!!!" ;)
<pangolin> nah.
<deuxpi> cyphermox: +100 geek points pour avoir utilisé ipython ! ;-)
<cyphermox> deuxpi: c'est plus pratique quand on veut gosser de quoi sans trop savoir comment ca marche ;)
<deuxpi> yeah, c'est mon "swiss knife" de tous les jours
<MagicFab> cyphermox, +1
<Chex> +1? are we doing code reviews here now?? ;) 
<zakidine> Salut
<cyphermox> zakidine: salut
<zakidine> Salut
<zakidine> j'arrive pas a faire un ñ 
<zakidine> en faisant altgr ~ n
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-25
<Mobidoy> bon bin finalement, je me suis rabattu sur celui-ci cyphermox http://www.bestbuy.ca/fr-CA/product/acer-acer-aspire-15-6-laptop-featuring-intel-core-i5-2430m-processor-as5755g-6620-blue-as5755g-6620/10180320.aspx?path=18763a4ed66e9df13e90af5654c0ad8efr02
<qwebirc13586> bonsoir
<qwebirc13586> j<aurais besoin d<aide pour installer xubuntu sans cd sur cette ordie
<cyphermox> qwebirc13586: tu l'as sur une clé usb?
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: ok. ca ressemble bcp a mon ordi au bureau
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: le gotcha, c'est le wifi, mais ca devrait pas etre si pire
<qwebirc13586> oui
<qwebirc13586> si je me souvient bien je tape un truc dans le terminal +autorun.inf
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: oui au pire, je vais en commander une foutue carte :-)
<Mobidoy> qwebirc13586: je suis pas sur Ubuntu présentement, mais si je me souvient bien, il y a dans les menu system une option pour créer un disque
<cyphermox> qwebirc13586: pourquoi fair, juste le brancher et rebooter ca va te permettre d'installer
<qwebirc13586> mon lecteur de disque est bon pour la scrape
<Mobidoy> donc comme cyphermox dit, reboot avec ta cle USB et install avec elle.... si tu boot de la cle, ca va te le demander ! 
<qwebirc13586> je test et je revien
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: en fait, a moins de vouloir installer sous windows avec wubi
<cyphermox> dans ce cas-là de windows sur la racine du disque il devrait y avoir un fichier wubi.exe
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: qu'est-ce que tu anticipe comme problême avec ma carte WiFi ? 
<cyphermox> bah juste en général j'ai déjà vu qqch se plaindre de problèmes de connection avec, mais j'ai pas pu reproduire
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: tu l'as déjà?
<Mobidoy> oui, j'install 11.10 now !
<cyphermox> ok
<Mobidoy> Mais je garde malheureusement Win7 dessus au cas, pour l'école ! 
<cyphermox> ok
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: du Live CD, Pop up Wireless Network available ! 
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> c'est bon alors, juste au cas
<Mobidoy> J'ai hate de voir comment il va agir avec une double carte vidéo
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: suggestion de grosseur pour (Root) ? 
<cyphermox> euh c'est pas un disque de 300G?
<cyphermox> moi je mettrais 50%/50%
<cyphermox> mais t'es mieux d'installer windows en premier habituellement
<Mobidoy> j'ai donné 100G à Win7 (foutu gourmand), il me reste +/- 350G, il me reste root, home, swap et une partition pour partager entre windows et Ubuntu (datd)
<Mobidoy> oups data
<Mobidoy> il me reste 400 plutot
<Mobidoy> root 20G, swap 8g, home 50g et le reste Data ? 
<cyphermox> ouain ca de l'allure
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: je viens de lire et ils suggere une swap 2X mémoire installé sous Ubuntu.... Ca peut pas nuir :-) 
<plexx> yaaa enfin chan du qc en irc sur mon iphone yaaa
<plexx> ca va a
<plexx> tous ?
<plexxiphone> hey ya tu quelquun ici 
<plexxiphone> hryyy
<MarkDude> Hello, I am in Northern California. I have a friend going to school in Montreal. What sort of events do you folks have going on there?
<MarkDude> For the record, she speaks French, unlike myself :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-26
<Musashimaru> event for what?
<Musashimaru> when?
<Musashimaru> Montreal is full of event.
<Musashimaru> This week-end there was the Zombi parade. :)
<MarkDude> Well maybe Ubuntu related. She runs it. HAs for a while
<MarkDude> We have a pretty active team her in Cali, we have picnics, as well as Ubuntu hours
<Ankman> zombies
<MarkDude> +1 for zombies
<Ankman> heard on the radio there was a meeting to discuss zombie culture. called zombosium *g*
<Musashimaru> I know some people here have meeting in a bar or restaurant in montreal during the week.
<MarkDude> So I should just keep an ear out for Ubuntu events to tell her about?
<Musashimaru> I'm checking if I can find any link for you.
<gaspoucho> http://www.agendadulibre.qc.ca
<Musashimaru> gaspoucho, you just provide it before me... :(
<gaspoucho> hahaha but not everything in it is in Montreal
<Musashimaru> MarkDude, gaspoucho link refer to event about free software. This is in french, but It may be a good start point for your friend
<Musashimaru> gaspoucho, not all, but 50%, so it's ok... :)
<Musashimaru> Maybe on novembre 1 I will attend the linux meetup. it's close to my office.
<MarkDude> ty gaspoucho Musashimaru 
<MarkDude> How techie is the Linux meetup?
<MarkDude> She is very smart and savvy. Just not too technical
<Musashimaru> I've no idea. I will go just to check. I think it's more usage meetup. Not that technical.
<gaspoucho> it's more a social event than a technical one
<MarkDude> Well that sounds good
 * MarkDude appreciates the help
<Musashimaru> MarkDude, the meetup is in a "super-Geek" bar... :)
<Musashimaru> http://foonzo.com/a-propos/
<Musashimaru> it will be funny.
<MarkDude> Cool, I told her, she may go to one. She has a friend that also uses Linux at the school- so thats good
<cyphermox> yo!
<pangolin> hey cyphermox 
<pangolin> When do you leave for UDS?
<pangolin> I need to bring you some money :)
<pangolin> if it is ok I will try to come by the office tomorrow.
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> I leave on sunday VEM
<cyphermox> (very early morning)
<cyphermox> MarkDude: to answer your question it's really not all that technical usually, the linux meetup
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: c'est quoi encore qu'il faut ajouter pour docker la sidebar sous unity ? 
<pangolin> compizconfig-settings-manager
<pangolin> after you install it you will see a Unity plugin in there and you can set the dock to stay visible
<pangolin> if I remember it right
<pangolin> some applications will get over lapped by the dock/launcher
<pangolin> that is a bug
<Mobidoy> yeah, found it while waiting finaly, the thing is, I set the autohide to never but the bummer still auto-hide LOL ! 
<Mobidoy> pangolin: a procedure that work: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<Mobidoy> then disable autohide:
<Mobidoy> dconf write /com/canonical/unity-2d/launcher/use-strut true
<pangolin> that is the hard way but yeah that works also
<Mobidoy> hard way but it does work, the other one on this computer wasn't
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: makes some sense, use-strut works with slightly different code paths I think
<Mobidoy> On my airplane the compizconfig worked but not on the Acer, had to use use-strut
<Chex> im trying to decide when I want to upgrade my work machine to Ocelot
<pangolin> what you running now?
<pangolin> which version?
<pangolin> doesn't really matter, if the version you are running now is stable and works, keep it.
<Mobidoy> ok 2 things, I have a partition that is in NTFS, it is for Data that I use in W7 and Ubuntu. Why is it that when I mount it on the fly in Ubuntu it is read-only !! ??? 
<Mobidoy> second, I do i take back my OpenPGP keys that I have created long time ago (that are in my launchpad) and bring them back in this installation (so i can use it with Thunderbird
<cyphermox> oh sweet, fastest time to commit eva!!!
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: you will need to still have your private key, which you can export from your old system
<cyphermox> gpg --export-secret-keys > Mobidoy,key
<cyphermox> then you can gpg --import Mobidoy.key or something on the new install
<cyphermox> as for NTFS, I think that's still expected because NTFS writing in Linux is still kind of scary
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: btw, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/?id=3863c87f18bad803e6ce75d8c26f65b93db3368c
<Mobidoy> cool...
<cyphermox> je viens de finir de l'écrire et c'est déjà accepté et committé
<Mobidoy> Gratzy :-) 
<cyphermox> jva shipper ca dans la prochaine release pour aider au déboguage
<Chex> pangolin: 11.04
<Chex> pangolin: im celebrating the 1st time in years I dont have to uprgade ahead of a release.. trying to relish it
<cyphermox> maybe I just put my feet in a dangerous hole, but I sent an email to the list if people want to make *small* orders of little things they want me to 
<cyphermox> ... bring back from UDS
<Chex> cyphermox: heh
<Chex> cyphermox: I never went to UDS, or wanted to, or wanted Swag, but someone would inevitably dump something on my desk, from time to time
<Mobidoy> What the heck... where is the screen saver setting ? Cant find it in Oneiric, trying to disable it... my screen stay black when on it and I have to reboot ! 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, GONE!
<MagicFab> --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/808512
<MagicFab> It's another "improvement" -> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/09/disable-screen-saver-lock-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Mobidoy> it is the black lighting that does not reappear after going to screensaving mode
<Chex> Mobidoy: wow, that is so annoying
<Chex> Mobidoy: who the hell makes the decsions on changes like this??
<mdeslaur> yay for gnome
<Chex> I thought the sliderbar in the screensaver window was pretty damn cool and easy-to-use.. now this.. 
 * Chex makes one black mark against upgrading to 11.10.. 
<Mobidoy> Chex: yup pretty annoying but finaly, one of the issue is that the back lighting slider goes all the way down to no back lighting (no minimum) so, this is what happened lol !! 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: back lighting has nothing to do with anybody's decision, that's clearly an X or kms bug
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: yup I know... will need to find the file that has the minimum and change it to something else than 0 lighting :-) 
<cyphermox> isn't it in gnome-control-center screensaver thing directly?
<cyphermox> I mean, if the backlight is lowered, by own much and all of that is not in a file anywhere, or at least i doubt it is
<Mobidoy> Ceci est pour moi juste au cas ou la procedure plante, je vais pouvoir le retrouver sur mon autre portable :-) 
<Mobidoy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846818&highlight=optimus
<cyphermox> urf... moi je roulais pas ca du tout
<cyphermox> mais bon c'est au choix ;)
<martin____> petit question pour vous...
<cyphermox> martin____: shoot! :)
<martin____> depuis que je suis du 11.10, tou.tv ca marche pu! et-ce normal?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-27
<martin____> oui... oui... j'ai lui tout ce que j'ai touvé sul net.
<martin____> euh... c'est pas la place pour ce genre de question?
<Mobidoy> oui, ca peut juste etre long pour les réponses :-) 
<Mobidoy> comme ont dit, Stick around et quelqu'un va te répondre, les gens sont connectés pour ne pas manqué les messages mais pas nescéssairement devant l'écran
<martin____> ok. est-ce que vous pouvez mettre les solutions sur votre site ou sur facebook svp. Ce serait apprécié. Merci!!! :)
<Mobidoy> Un genre de FAQ pour Ubuntu Québec ? 
<Mobidoy> les 2 options sont Bumblebee ou Ironhide, that's it !!! 
<cyphermox> ok
<Mobidoy> Trying to find how to change default Font size now... They moved everything !!! 
<Mobidoy> ok, need gnome tweaks
<MagicFab> Au login (GDM) dans 11.10, comment on change la langue ?
<mdeslaur> MagicFab: c'est pas au login, c'est quand tu créé ton user
<MagicFab> mdeslaur, je sais qu'il y a un setting par user maintenant, dans les prop. du user.
<mdeslaur> MagicFab: ok
<MagicFab> Mais avant on pouvait aussi choisir la langue du GDM (ou LDM)
<mdeslaur> ah, la langue de GDM lui même? il devrait utiliser la langue du système
<MagicFab> \o/ encore un truc "amélioré"
<mdeslaur> c'est pas correct?
<MagicFab> euh non!
<MagicFab> quand ta famille parle 4 langues, non!
<MagicFab> ça dit fix released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/803858
<cyphermox> MagicFab: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/868346
<MagicFab> "To enable it set show-language-selector=true in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf" - sérieusement!
<MagicFab> cyphermox, mci je check
<mdeslaur> MagicFab: faut aussi que tu change le greeter pour celui gtk plain et non celui unity
<mdeslaur> rendre les choses complexe pour 99% des usagers pour satisfaire un besoin précis de 1% des usagers, c'est pas un bon compromis
<cyphermox> uh-oh... les kernel mainline ont pas aufs ca l'air >.<
<cyphermox> brb, je reboot :)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: aufs, c'est du ubuntu sauce...me semble qu'ils ne l'ont jamais eu
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ok. sais pas, moi
<cyphermox> c'est juste pas très pratique si tu veux tester le kernel mainline mais aussi compiler des paquets dans sbuild ;)
<mdeslaur> ouais, effectivement :)
<cyphermox> pas plus grave que ca, j'ai l'autre qui fonctionne quand meme
<mdeslaur> aufs est là principalement pour ubiquity
<cyphermox> ah
<MagicFab> bon ben ma demo ce soir sera pas avec 11.10
<MagicFab> :| quelle perte de temps
<MagicFab> merci mdeslaur cyphermox 
<MagicFab> je dois montrer ça à un groupe qui parle 16 langues (combinées)
<cyphermox> MagicFab: le truc c'est que de facon générale la langue du chooser a pas besoin de changer
<cyphermox> la langue du user, ok
<cyphermox> même si t'as 60 personnes qui ont chacun leur comptes, les chances sont que tu peux avoir une langue qui va faire l'affaire pour tous
<cyphermox> surtout pour un logiciel qui sert 15 secondes par jour
<mdeslaur> L'esperanto!
<MagicFab> "De façon générale" ? Les probabilités que quelqu'un multilingue soit au poste sont plus grandes "de faç©on générale" qu'un non-voyant / hanidcappé visuel ? Pourtant, les options d accessibilité sont là!!!
<MagicFab> "scusez, on peut pas mettre le login screen dans une autre langue... mais si vous êtes aveugle il peut parler... en anglais seulement!"
<mdeslaur> MagicFab: mais...c'est un problème avec Ubuntu, mais c'est pas un problème avec tous les autres items de la vie, comme la manette de tv, ou la langue de l'imprimante?
<mdeslaur> le nombre de cas où deux personnes travaillent sur le même ordinateur mais qui n'ont aucune langue en commun doit etre assez rare
<mdeslaur> et pour ces cas là, il y a une solution qui nécessite un peu de fignolage
<MagicFab> mdeslaur, je parle d'une option qui était là et qui ne l'est plus. Quel rapport avec les manettes et le reste ?
<mdeslaur> ouais, ca vient avec la simplification de l'interface pour que Ubuntu soit utilisable par m. tout le monde.
<mdeslaur> c'est ce qui faut faire si on veut que ubuntu passe de 20 millions à 200 millions d'utilisateurs
<MagicFab> "... m. tout le monde qui parle une langue commune :|"
<mdeslaur> et c'est certain que des 20 millions d'utilisateurs courant, il doit bien en avoir une couple de millions qui ne seront pas d'accord avec les changement et qui vont s'en aller
<MagicFab> Ce soir j'ai un groupe de ~20 parents immigrants qui parlent ni francais ni anglais, sont nouveaux arrivants, voici la liste:
<MagicFab> Anglais
<MagicFab> Chinois
<MagicFab> Espagnol
<MagicFab> Russe
<MagicFab> Japonais
<MagicFab> Turc
<mdeslaur> c'est la vie...c'est le sacrifice qu'il y a à faire pour atteindre le 200 millions
<MagicFab> Mandarin
<MagicFab> Roumain
<MagicFab> Persan
<MagicFab> Italien
<MagicFab> Vietnamien
<MagicFab> Portugais
<MagicFab> Gujarati
<MagicFab> Arabe
<MagicFab> Hongrois
<MagicFab> Le LIve CD au moins a un sélecteur de langue... bref, WTF.
<mdeslaur> MagicFab: tu vois bien que t'as un exemple qui représente l'exception et non la norme?
<MagicFab> exception ? Tu iras dans les écoles :D
<mdeslaur> les écoles qui ont windows font quoi? les écoles qui ont OS X font quoi? voyons
<mdeslaur> sérieux...ces écoles là vont avoir un work around que le sysadmin peut activer dans ubuntu
<mdeslaur> c'est pas sorcier
<MagicFab> Les workaround s'accumulent alors que ca fonctionnais.
<cyphermox> MagicFab: le Live CD a pas ces langues d'installées anyway.
<MagicFab> c'est ca mon point. J'essaie justement d'interesser cette audience, et la on tombe sur un cas "unilingue seulement, sorry".
<MagicFab> je sais meme pas pourquoi je dois expliquer ca.
<cyphermox> explique le pas et trouve autre chose
<cyphermox> sinon utilise le DVD
<cyphermox> à 1.5G c'est plus palatable maintenant
<MagicFab> cyphermox, dernière fois que j'ai essayé je pouvais choisir une autre langue et installer (les lang pack suivant par reseau apres)
<cyphermox> pas pour l'installeur
<cyphermox> et tu l'avais certainement pas en live non plus
<cyphermox> pas que j aie essayé, cela dit
<MagicFab> je suggere jamais d'installer dans une autre langue que enUS car sinon les messages d'ereur.command line et. se retrouvent loclisés... le bordel pour debugger... bref les implications vont + loin qu'une "excpetion"
<MagicFab> ouain, ben le DVD a d'autres surprises:
<cyphermox> MagicFab: le truc c'est que chacun de tes élèves vont en fin de parcours possiblement installer sur leur propre système, mais ce sera dans leur propre langue et seront probablement les seuls utilisateur de cette machine là
<MagicFab> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/874215
<MagicFab> bref, désolé, c'eétait ma tentative futile d'essayer 11.10.
<cyphermox> sinon, les "coacher" à utiliser lightdm en langue X va faire la job, pour qu'ils arrivent dans leur propre session avec la langue de leur choix
<mdeslaur> MagicFab: il est clair que ce n'est plus Ubuntu qui convient à tes besoins
<MagicFab> cyphermox, non justement. Il faut qu'ils trouvent les parametres, redemarrer, etc. Je viens de le tester.
<cyphermox> l'idée, c'est: arrête de te plaindre, si y'a de quoi à arranger travaille pour l'arranger si tu peux, sinon y'a d'autres choix
<MagicFab> mdeslaur, assez clair, oui. Pour les postes où je dois travailler je uis resté sur des versions stables. 
<cyphermox> MagicFab: les chinois ont leur propre respin déjà correct avec les langpack nécessaires
<cyphermox> tout groupe peut faire la meme chose également
<MagicFab> cyphermox, oui je sais que des outils s'en viennent pour les loco team, mais c'est too little too late pour moi aujourd'hui. Ces surprises se multiplient, c'est mon constat. ET non, pourqoi j'arreterais de me plaindre !???!
<cyphermox> MagicFab: franchement, t'espère quoi? y'a seulement 700MB sur un CD, on peut pas tout mettre les traduction Swahili et Cherokee même si on aimerais bien
<MagicFab> selon la logique d'arrêter de se plainder je ferais même plus des bug report.
<cyphermox> rien à voir
<MagicFab> cyphermox, j'ai jamais dit ca non plus. La je gueule pcq le nouvean login manager a moins de fonctionalités, et a une fonctionalité (accessibilité) qui est moin souvent utilisée très visible. #fail
<MagicFab> Quand qq'un se plaint à moi je me tourne de bord et je fai sun bug report.
<MagicFab> Je dis pas "arrete de te plaindre" LOL :)
<cyphermox> rien à voir
<MagicFab> Sachant que tu fais la m. chose, je vois pas ta logique
<cyphermox> les bugs report c'est bien, fais les rapports, mais tu veux que je fasse quoi de mon côté?
<mdeslaur> il y a une balance entre "facilité d'utilisation" et "fonctionnalités". Il faut débattre la question à chaque fois qu'on veut ajouter un bout, sinon on se ramasse avec 14 horloges comme gnome 1.x
<mdeslaur> s/bout/bouton/
<mdeslaur> dans ce cas ci, l'écran de login a été simplifié. Il a été décidé de remettre le choix de langue pour satisfaire une minorité d'utilisateurs qui ont plusieurs langues sur le même ordinateur, mais c'est pas par défaut.
<mdeslaur> Est-ce que c'est le bon choix? Aucune idée...mais la chose qui est certain, c'est qu'il faut améliorer la facilité d'utilisation, car c'était atroce avec gnome 2
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: exact... c'est plus difficile pour quelqu'un qui voit pas l'écran du tout de comprendre comment le login fonctionne que pour quelqu'un qui voit l'écran meme si c'est pas sa langue
<mdeslaur> MagicFab: tu as raison de crier fort quand le changement t'affecte personnellement.
<mdeslaur> MagicFab: mais il faut comprendre les décisions aussi, débattre la question, et accepter le compromis quand le changement est pour le bénéfice de la masse
<mdeslaur> Peut-etre que lightdm devrait détecter qu'il y a plusieurs utilisateurs sur le système avec des langues différentes, et afficher le bouton pour changer de langue si c'est le cas
<mdeslaur> mais le cacher pour les systèmes qui n'ont des utilisateurs que d'une seule langue
<cyphermox> MagicFab: est-ce que ca fait l'affaire le PPA avec les instructions sur le bogue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/868346 ?
<mdeslaur> voilà une suggestion constructive, et qui risque d'être acceptée par tous
<cyphermox> +1
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: je sais pas si tu vas à la session sur LightDM la semaine prochaine mais ce serait à discuter là.
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: je ne trouve pas le blueprint...comment ca s'apelle?
<cyphermox> j'essaye de le retrouver, minute
<mdeslaur> desktop-p-unity-greeter?
<cyphermox> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-unity-greeter
<cyphermox> yep
<mdeslaur> ok, je me suis inscrit
<MagicFab> mdeslaur, je fais le constat que, travaillant à temps plein dans un autre domaine complètment différent, le temps pour les discussions constructives est très limité.
<MagicFab> cyphermox, j'aurais pas le temps de tester ça pour ce soir, je vais m'en tenir à une démo sur un 11.04
<mdeslaur> MagicFab: je comprends
<MagicFab> même le UDS à distance,si tu y penses, faut justifier chaque minute que je mettrais si j'etais dans les sessions.
<MagicFab> malheureusement pour moi - pas possible en ce moment.
<MagicFab> cyphermox, le PPA propose seulement un update, j'essaie ça
<faiob> bonjour tout le monde, esqu'il y a moyen de éffacer le signature d'un ancien serveur de son trousseau de clef? 
<faiob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720780/
<faiob> la*
<cyphermox> faiob: tu veux enlever celle-là?
<cyphermox> faiob: sudo apt-key del A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89
<faiob> je veux enlever les 2
<faiob> :-D
<faiob> ;-)
<faiob> enfin je voudrais*
<faiob> si c'est possible bien-sûr
<faiob> :)
<cyphermox> faut juste savoir c'est quoi les deux
<faiob> le souci c'est que je ne sais pas comment trouver la deuxième signature
<cyphermox> euh
<cyphermox> en fait ca ca enleve la clé
<faiob> la première que j'ai afficher avec ta commande ca devrait marcher
<cyphermox> ce que ca voulait dire c'est que cette clé tu l'avais déjà, mais il y a deux nouvelles signatures sur cette clé depuis que tu l'avais téléchargée
<cyphermox> dans le fond, tu veux plus les truc du project tor de debian?
<cyphermox> les signatures sur la clés sont seulement une indication que ces personnes la "trust" la clé
<faiob> alors esactement, le souci c'est que tor c'est mise a jour avec sa version Beta, que je me suis rendu compte une fois la mise a jour mensuel accomplite
<cyphermox> aucun impact sur ton système, par contre, la clé elle-même authorize les paquets de la source associée
<cyphermox> enlever la clé (comme la commande que je t'ai donnée) ca fait que quand tu vas faire des mises à jour, apt va te demander si c'est correct d'installer des paquets non-authentifiés
<faiob> alors voulant réinstaller tor de A à Z, je m'étais de dis le simple fait de supprimer la clef avec la commande gpg --delete-keys numéro de la clef m'aurais mis tout a zéro
<cyphermox> non
<faiob> a parament la signature de ma première installation est rester c'est pour cela que je me retrouve avec 2 signature
<cyphermox> non
<cyphermox> c'est complètement sans impact les signatures
<cyphermox> quelle version de tor tu veux avoir installé?
<faiob> la version stable
<faiob> et non la Beta
<cyphermox> connais-tu le numéro de version?
<faiob> 0.2.2.32-4-dev
<faiob> escuse moi de la lenteur de ma réponse j'ai du vérifier dans ma doc la dernière version stable que j'ai connus avec la Beta ;-)
<faiob> la mise a jour
<cyphermox> ca c'est la bonne version que tu veux installer?
<faiob> oui
<faiob> sayer j'ai retirer la signature de la clef
<cyphermox> vérifie si tu l'as dans /var/cache/apt/archives, puis après tu pourrais l'installer manuellement avec dpkg -i
<MagicFab> cyphermox, j'ai reussi a changer la langue, mais tjrs pas de selecteur
<cyphermox> à ta place j'enleverais aussi l'entrée dans /etc/apt/sources.list our /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* pour pas qu'il essaye encore d'installer la nouvelle version
<MagicFab> cyphermox, -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/868346/comments/11
<MagicFab> merci q meme pour l apiste
<faiob> cyphermox: rien dans /var/cache/apt/archives 
<faiob> pour l'autre singature il y a pas moyen de la trouver ? même si comme tu dis que la signature qui permet d'authentifier le serveur  est sans impact 
<cyphermox> MagicFab: pas suffisant, je crois qu'il te faut aussi /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -g lightdm-greeter-session
<cyphermox> faiob: c'est pas la signature mais la clé qui identifie les paquets
<cyphermox> la clé tu l'as enlevée (c'était ca la commande que je t'ai donné)
<cyphermox> par contre, la je trouve pas cette version là que tu veux (0.2.2.32-4-dev) sur deb.torproject.org
<cyphermox> la nouvelle elle fonctionne pas correctement?
<faiob> cyphremox: avant de fair la commande que tu m'as donner "sudo apt-key del A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89" j'avais déjas fait gpg --delete-keys 886DDD89 c'est la même chose non ?
<cyphermox> non
<cyphermox> apt utilise un keyring différent
<faiob> d'accord c'est pour ca que mon gpg --list-keys était vide correctement
<faiob> ok ok
<faiob> la nouvelle version elle fonctionne correctement même de trop car même mon fichier de configuration sans configuration ma permis de naviguer sur tor sans utiliser mon dns ce qui devrait être impossible
<faiob> breff j'évite des autre détaille
<faiob> avant que le site de tor change de personnel 
<faiob> il avait afficher il y a 5 à 6 mois
<faiob> Le dépots officiels d'ubuntu installe la version expérimental ou il faut pas conté sur lui pour un anonyma fort:
<faiob> 0.2.2.33 (git-56122e2e9be4C477)
<faiob> cependant il y aura surment d'autre moyen pour trouver la version 0.2.2.32-4-dev
<faiob> l'utiliser les gites
<faiob> mais ca je ne sais pas faire
<cyphermox> là tu m'as perdu
<cyphermox> dans oneiric on a que 0.2.1.30-1build2
<cyphermox> 0.2.2.33-1 est dispo sur http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/pool/main/t/tor/
<faiob> c'est bon je crois avoir trouver la solution
<faiob> merci quand même 
<faiob> de ton point de vue
<faiob> bonne soirée
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: j'ai un affaire étrange avec network manager...sur mes deux laptops, je spécifie mes dns moi même et j'utilise "Automatic (DHCP) adresses only". Sur laptop #1, il n'ajoute pas de "domain" ou de "search" dans mon resolv.conf, ce que je trouve normal...mais sur laptop #2, il les ajoute...
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: as-tu une idée ce qui pourrait etre différent?
<mdeslaur> oh, c'est p-e mon sans-fil
 * mdeslaur regarde
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: oublie ca, c'était mon sans-fil...désolé
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ok
<DuCkNeT> salut
<DuCkNeT> ca va ?
<DuCkNeT> ?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-28
<Ankman> well
<Mobidoy> J'aurais besoin de programmeurs qui me vérifie ce petit exercise SVP, il faut la valeur final de x,y et z mais, selon mes essais, je tombe en infinite loop dès que j'entre dans la boucle do du if !!! Merci http://paste.ubuntu.com/721868/
<cyphermox> tu l'as roulé?
<cyphermox> ou tu as juste calculé sur une feuille?
<cyphermox> moi j'arrive pas a un infinite loop si je le calcule à bras...
<cyphermox> mais j'ai bien pu faire une erreur
<Mobidoy> a bras... c'est supposé donner... sec
<cyphermox> 0 / 20 / 4
<cyphermox> as-tu compté la différence entre / et % ?
<Mobidoy> bin ca doit etre la l'erreur, tu as les bon chiffre... 
<Mobidoy> comment tu sors de la bouble avec le x != 0
<cyphermox> e.g.   1 % 10 = 1, 10 % 10 = 0, 14/10 = 1,  14 % 10 = 4
<Mobidoy> ok mais x = 10 quand pour faire un % 0 ? 
<cyphermox> 1/10 = 0
<cyphermox> ligne 14:      x = x / 10;
<Mobidoy> round of to the nearest automatic ? 
<cyphermox> a la fin de la ligne 13 t'as x = 1
<cyphermox> sur des operation sur des int, oui
<cyphermox> int / int = int
<Mobidoy> oui je suis dac mais je pensait comme c'est un int, ca arrondissait au nombre
<cyphermox> non
<Mobidoy> laisse faire, je viens d'allumer !! 
<cyphermox> ca truncate ;)
<Mobidoy> ouais... 
<Mobidoy> tu vois, chaque fois que je te jase, je clique mon erreur !!! 
<cyphermox> ta table au complet c'est ca : http://paste.ubuntu.com/721899/
<cyphermox> mais je l'ai fait à la main avant ;)
<cyphermox> pangolin: I'm running on precise now :D
<Mobidoy> Merci :-)
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: pis, ca avance ton truc?
<cyphermox> finalement t'avais eu une réponse pour le cours d'info?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-29
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: oui c'etait juste de la pratique, j'ai trouvé de la pratique en ligne donc, je m'amuse... ou me prépare pour l'université... c'est selon :-) 
<Chex> yes, well, disabling the NVidia side of my dual-video controllers on my new work Thinkpad T520, and upgrading to Oneric running on just the on-board Intel video did the trcik, my grpahics are working perfectly now
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-30
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-22
<Chex> hellos MagicFabster
<MagicFab> Chex, cyphermox, IdleOne o/
<MagicFab> sipherdee, :P
<cyphermox> morning
<IdleOne> MagicFab: Hey!
<Chex> wasabi
<IdleOne> MagicFab: open source trello?
<IdleOne> do you know of any?
<cyphermox> you're funny, I was looking at that earlier
<cyphermox> didn't really find anythign that has a similar table form thingy
<IdleOne> yeah, there doesn't seem to be anything that has the same look and feel
<IdleOne> s/same/similar/
<IdleOne> cyphermox: you should work on one and secretly put it in 13.04. Surprise!
<cyphermox> no thanks ;)
<cyphermox> I've already found enough small projects to secretly put in 13.04 ;)
<IdleOne> you should put an IdleOne easter egg :)
<MagicFab> IdleOne, real men only use email.
<MagicFab> What's trello btw?
<IdleOne> MagicFab: https://trello.com/tour
<MagicFab> IdleOne, looks like the old gwibber :)
<IdleOne> heh
 * cyphermox preferred the old gwibber
<MagicFab> IdleOne, maybe http://getontracks.org/ or http://www.activecollab.com/
<IdleOne> http://getontracks.org/  Looks interesting
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<MagicFab> IdleOne, where did that come up? 
<IdleOne> jussi asked about an open alternative to trello and it got me interested
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-23
<MagicFab> mobidoy, cyphermox avez-vous un VPN pptp configuré sur vos systèmes? Je voudrais savoir si UQAM bloque le VPN quand on est sur place...
<cyphermox> MagicFab: je peux checker ca tantot quand j'irai à mon cours
<mobidoy> Je suis la mais, pas de vpn pour moi alors, je ne peut te dire ! 
<MagicFab> hmm merci - cyphermox vers quelle heure tu y vas?
<cyphermox> MagicFab: je pars bientot, mon cours est à 18h30
<MagicFab> ok merci
<Chex>  /win 4
<Chex> HAH HAH, I dont care about misfiring on Ubuntu channels anymore >:}
<lukjad> I miss starcrafman
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-24
<Chex> dunno him
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-25
 * avoine s'est gâté et a acheté un disque SSD pour son portable
<avoine> de grub à unity: 5sec!
<cyphermox> avoine: yeah, ca fait la différence hein?
<avoine> ouais
<avoine> énorme
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-26
<Chex> hah, I knew it!!
<Chex> Electronic Box main server room is in the same room as the MontrealOffice equipment!
<Chex> they're stuff is 3 racks away from Canonicals
<Chex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNS7zQzwkoM
<cyphermox> Ahah
<IdleOne> This is good or bad?
<IdleOne> or just interesting
<cyphermox> just interesting, IIRC we don't really have much if anything there anymore
#ubuntu-qc 2014-10-22
<alphasmike> Ouuuuuh y'a du monde!!!Ouuuuuh c'est chaud! Les copains du Québec!!
<alphasmike> La patate??
<alphasmike> Merde
<alphasmike> On est pas sur un site de rencontre zoo...
<alphasmike> Sorry 
<alphasmike> erreur
#ubuntu-qc 2014-10-23
<Ankman> umm
<cyphermox> faut pas chercher à comprendre...
#ubuntu-qc 2018-10-26
<cercledefeu> bonjour a tous
<Ankman_> bjour
